#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IOT giving opportunities for New Startups

## Bhavya

Internet of things is one of the must-watch technological improvements in the current time. Our lifestyle and the interaction with the environment everything is changing because of IOT. On the business front IOT opening doors for many innovative startups.


Here you can see the opportunities IOT giving for Startups

----------


## Moana

> Internet of things is one of the must-watch technological improvements in the current time. Our lifestyle and the interaction with the environment everything is changing because of IOT. On the business front IOT opening doors for many innovative startups.
> 
> 
> Here you can see the opportunities IOT giving for Startups


Thanks Bhavys for the IoTS impact on the business, it was quite informative.

----------


## Assassin

> Internet of things is one of the must-watch technological improvements in the current time. Our lifestyle and the interaction with the environment everything is changing because of IOT. On the business front IOT opening doors for many innovative startups.
> 
> 
> Here you can see the opportunities IOT giving for Startups


IOT becomes as new trend, software side people also wish to do project based on IOT. Informative post. Thankyou.

----------


## Bhavya

> IOT becomes as new trend, software side people also wish to do project based on IOT. Informative post. Thankyou.





> Thanks Bhavys for the IoTS impact on the business, it was quite informative.


It's my pleasure, I am glad that the information I shared is helpful for you guys :Smile:

----------


## Dhora

> Internet of things is one of the must-watch technological improvements in the current time. Our lifestyle and the interaction with the environment everything is changing because of IOT. On the business front IOT opening doors for many innovative startups.
> 
> 
> Here you can see the opportunities IOT giving for Startups


Internet Of Things(IOT) has now become Internet Of Everything(IOE) and Internet Of Anything(IOA). I think in future we are not living without Internet Of Things(IOT).

----------


## Bhavya

> Internet Of Things(IOT) has now become Internet Of Everything(IOE) and Internet Of Anything(IOA). I think in future we are not living without Internet Of Things(IOT).


Absolutely IOT becomes a part of our everyday life. we can say literally our life going around IOT.

----------


## zafris

> Internet of things is one of the must-watch technological improvements in the current time. Our lifestyle and the interaction with the environment everything is changing because of IOT. On the business front IOT opening doors for many innovative startups.
> 
> 
> Here you can see the opportunities IOT giving for Startups


Thanks for the information, IoT and Blockchain are a good business niche for Startups and Entrepreneurs.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for the information, IoT and Blockchain are a good business niche for Startups and Entrepreneurs.


It's my pleasure Zafris, You are right IOT and Blockchain are a good niche for startups as both of them are going to dominate our future.

----------

